# bekunden



## Misao

Guten Abend! 

Können Sie mir mit einem Satz helfen, bitte?? Ich glaube, eine Redensart ist, aber ich bin nicht sicher. 

Der Satz ist auf Spanisch geschrieben und gehört einem ärtliches Attest.

"Y para que así conste donde convenga".

Ich kann nicht es übersetzen. Danke schön im Voraus!!!


----------



## Whodunit

Misao said:
			
		

> Guten Abend!
> 
> Könnt ihr mir mit einem Satz helfen, bitte?? Ich glaube, dass es eine Redensart ist, aber ich bin nicht sicher.
> 
> Der Satz ist auf Spanisch geschrieben und entstammt einem ärtliches Attest.
> 
> "Y para que así conste donde convenga".
> 
> Ich kann nicht es übersetzen. Danke schön im Voraus!!!


 
Könntest du ihn eventuell auf Englisch übersetzen? Ich habe eine kleine Ahnung, was er bedeuten könnte, aber eine englische Übersetzung wäre mir lieber, um ganz sicher zu gehen, dir nichts Falsches zu geben. Danke schön.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

"And so that it figures where it is advisable" ist mein Vorschlag... auf deutsch weiss ich aber nicht


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Darf ich etwas vorschlagen...? "Und damit es erscheint, wo es angebracht ist." Wäre das richtig?


----------



## Jana337

A very, very wild guess: Sei es dort, wohin es gehört.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> "And so that it figures where it is advisable" ist mein Vorschlag... auf deutsch weiss ich aber nicht


Unfortunately, I don't understand this:

"And so that it figures where it is advisable"

What does that mean, in English?

I'm lost.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> A very, very wild guess: Sei es dort, wohin es gehört.
> 
> Jana


 
Klingt gut, aber ich hätte es so geschrieben:

"Und damit steht auch fest, wo es hingehört/wo es passt."

Are you sure "convenga" (convenir) is correct? I have no idea if that is correct or how to translate in this context.


----------



## nic456

Buenas:

Propongo como versión alemana

[Und] Dies sei hiermit [für jedermann] festgestellt.

Omito dónde convenga pues es una frase idiomática que no se dice en alemán, aunque pudieras añadirlo [para todos].
I would prefer not to translate [] as it is a set and rather archaic phrase.


This is to confirm the above [to whom it may be of interest].

Saludines [me encanta esta versión]   *(sun glasses mandatory for Spain!)


----------



## nic456

My apologies for taking it literally. 
It is on many official papers (I am thinking of a certificate) and is simply to confirm the veracity of the above mentioned.

(No creo que sea más que afirmar lo anteriormente dicho, que esté correcto tal y como está escrito y se lee.)

Therefore, I would change my suggestion to:

Die Richtigkeit oben gemachter Aussagen sei hiermit [jedermann] bestätigt.

Hiermit bestätige ich die Richtigkeit der oben gemachten Aussage/des Dokuments, o.ä.


----------

